# Iceland Open 2014



## anders (Mar 16, 2014)

Welcome to Iceland!

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=IcelandOpen2014

Happy Cubing,
Anders


----------



## (X) (Mar 17, 2014)

Hmm, interesting


----------



## BillyRain (Mar 17, 2014)

Augh.. read it as Ireland and got excited...


----------



## (X) (Mar 17, 2014)

Iceland's not that far from Ireland though.


----------



## Geert (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm very sad I have to miss this one 
Iceland is a wonderful place!


----------



## LucidCuber (Mar 17, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Augh.. read it as Ireland and got excited...



I read it as Ireland too at first haha. Shame because I wouldn't mind a trip to Ireland at somepoint. There are two new unknown Irish cubers going to Welwyn, so maybe they might be interested in organising something?

Back on topic. Iceland doesn't seem too expensive actually, and it's only 1 day, so the £180 return from Luton might be quite reasonable. Hopefully the whole trip on £250-£300 might be possible.


----------

